# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Πειραιάς >  Βοήθεια για εγκατάσταση νέου κόμβου στον πειραιά (πηγάδα)

## SPANK

Καλημέρα παιδιά και καλώς σας βρήκα

Είμαι νέος χρήστης στο awmn και θα ήθελα την βοήθεια σας οσο γίνεται.
Είμαι στην περιοχή της πηγάδας στον πειραιά στον 6ο όροφο και μάλιστα το δωμάτιο μου ειναι στην ταράτσα.Με το laptop που έχω με wifi πιάνω εναν κόμβο τον (AWMN AP405) φισικά δεν μπορώ να σηνδεθώ αφού δεν εχω ησχηρό σήμα.Επείσης θα ήθελα να αναφέρω οτι έχω οπτική επαφη με την εκκλησία του προφήτη ηλια και τις κερεές τις κινητής τηλεφωνίας που έχει εκεί γύρω.Νομίζω οτι το AP είναι του papashark.

θέλω βοήθεια απο τον papashark η κάπιον αλλον που ειναι στον πειραιά να με βοηθήσει σχετικά με τον εχοπλισμό που ειναι κατάληλος για εμένα και πως θα κάνω τον εντοπισμό κτλπ. Ξέχασα να αναφέρω οτι σαν πρότο βήμα με ενδιαφέρει να γίνω client,να δω γενικότερα τι παίζει και να μάθω πρώτα.

Ηθελα πολύ καιρό τώρα να μπώ απλα δεν εχω κάπιον να με βοηθήσει

Ελπίζω να μην είμουν κουραστικός

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## papashark

Nαι, ο 405 δικός μου είναι.

Δεν χρειάζετε να κάνεις scan, αφού τον πιάνεις απλά με το φορητό, θα το πιάνεις και με εξωτερική κεραία.

Ο εξοπλισμός είναι απλή υπόθεση :

1) Μεγάλη κεραία, είτε πιάτο 80 εκ είτε grid 24db (όχι στέλλα).
2) Όσο το δυνατόν κοντύτερο και χοντρότερο καλώδιο, κοινώς lmr400 ή παρόμοιο
3) Στην συσκευή έχεις πολλές επιλογές, από linksys wrt54gl, dlink2100+, PC με cisco κάρτα για windows, ή senao, cm9, klp για linux. Μπορείς να βάλεις είτε κανονικό PC, είτε κάτι μικρότερο όπως routerboard, wrap, κλπ, για να έχεις δυνατότητα μελοντικής επέκτασης (με το PC γενικότερα)

Αναλόγος τι €€ διαθέτεις, και τι σκοπεύεις να κάνεις αργότερα.

----------


## SPANK

Eυχαριστώ για την βοήθεια σου.

Πρώτα απο ολα θέλω να πώ οτι θα τον στήσω στο desktop pc και οχι στο laptop.θέλω να μου πείς κατα την γνώμη σου.

1)Προτίνεις κερέα η πιάτο 80 cm (τα λεφτά δεν έχουν σημασία αρκεί να γινει σωστή δουλεία) 
2)Πιο καλώδιο προτίνεις 
3)Για συσκευή που λες εχο εγώ εχο βασικά windows αλλα εχο και linux κάπου αλλού.υπάρχει κάποια συσκευή που να κάνει και για τα 2?
αλλιώς για windows τι λες να πάρω ?

Γενικότερα θέλω να εχο και δυνατότητα μελοντικής επέκτασης σε ολα

Απο πιο μαγαζί μπορώ να πάρω τον εξοπλισμό??

Κάπιος μου είπε για το http://linkshop.gr στον πείραια

ο κόμβος μου ειναι ο #39293 SPANK τον καταχώρησα πριν λίγο

----------


## papashark

> Eυχαριστώ για την βοήθεια σου.
> 
> Πρώτα απο ολα θέλω να πώ οτι θα τον στήσω στο desktop pc και οχι στο laptop.θέλω να μου πείς κατα την γνώμη σου.
> 
> 1)Προτίνεις κερέα η πιάτο 80 cm (τα λεφτά δεν έχουν σημασία αρκεί να γινει σωστή δουλεία) 
> 2)Πιο καλώδιο προτίνεις 
> 3)Για συσκευή που λες εχο εγώ εχο βασικά windows αλλα εχο και linux κάπου αλλού.υπάρχει κάποια συσκευή που να κάνει και για τα 2?
> αλλιώς για windows τι λες να πάρω ?
> 
> ...


ξέχνα την nodedb, κάνε καταχώρηση στο wind.awmn.net

1) πιάτο
2) xxx400, κοινώς κάτι να τελειώνει σε 400, ή aircom+
3) Άμα έχεις PC με Linux, ξέχνα τα win. Πάρε από το LInkshop μια cm9 με adaptor για PCI, feeder για το πιάτο, pigtail, δεν ξέρω αν έχει και καλώδιο, και πάρε και ένα πιάτο από κάπου στον Πειραιά

4) Την Πέμπτη στις 18:00 πίνουμε καφέ στο Flocafe στην Mαρίνα Ζέας.

----------


## SPANK

Επειδή εχο σκοπό να χρησιμοπιήσω windows να πάρω την linksys wrt54gl ?

και κάτι τελευτέο εφόσον πάρω το πιάτο και το στήσω προς τα που πρέπει να το το εχο για να σε πιάσω?? προς προφήτη ηλία μερια??

----------


## SPANK

Ο κόμβος μου ειναι ο SPANK (#7949)

----------


## SPANK

Και για να καταλάβω κατι η σύνδεση ειναι η εξής??

απο την κερέα με καλώδιο ενώνεται στο routeraki?? πχ linksys wrt54gl ?
έχει υποδοχή για να μπεί εκει τέτιο καλώδιο? και μετά απο εκεί προφανώς με ethernet sto pc? Σωστά?

----------


## papashark

> Και για να καταλάβω κατι η σύνδεση ειναι η εξής??
> 
> απο την κερέα με καλώδιο ενώνεται στο routeraki?? πχ linksys wrt54gl ?
> έχει υποδοχή για να μπεί εκει τέτιο καλώδιο? και μετά απο εκεί προφανώς με ethernet sto pc? Σωστά?


Ναι


Και προς προφήτη θα στοχεύσεις, μόνο προσοχή με το πιάτο, πρέπει να κοιτάει 20 μοίρες προς τα κάτω για να βαράει ευθεία.

----------


## SPANK

Ωραία σήμερα η αύριο θα παω να αγοράσω τον εξοπλισμό να αρχισω το στήσιμο. 
και μια τελευτέα ερώτηση.αφού θα συνδεθώ εγω σε εσένα απο εκεί και πέρα θα μπορώ να επικοιννωνώ και με αλλους χρήστες??

thanks για ολα και sorry για το πρήξιμο,μόλις στήσω τον εξοπλισμό θα σου πω να μου πείς τι κάνω περετέρα

----------


## viper7gr

Πηγαδα που ακριβως μενεις?εχουμε κομβους εγω και ο smarag.

----------


## SPANK

Μένω στην αλκιβιάδου στο τέλος πάνω πάνω ακριβώς δίπλα στο πρακτορίο ΠΡΟΠΟ, στην TIM.Εσεις που είστε?

----------


## viper7gr

Στον οτε απεναντι.Αλλα δεν εχουμε AP για clients ακομα

----------


## SPANK

άνοιξε το msn σου να μιλήσουμε

----------


## viper7gr

can't do that
I am working

----------


## SPANK

Είστε clients απλα?

----------


## viper7gr

Εγω εχω κομβο με 5 link και ο Σταυρος[Smarag] εχει κομβο με 3 link

----------


## SPANK

εχο σκοπό να πάρω το linksys wrt54gl,κάνει δεν κάνει για windows??

----------


## viper7gr

Παρε ενα Dlink 900+ ενα Power Over Ethernet ενα Πιατο 80cm 
Ενα feeder της Lanpoynt[το λεγομενο αφρικανικο] και γυρω στα 2 μετρα καλωdio LMR400
Θα εισαι αψωγος και θα ξεχασεις την ταρατσα σου

----------


## SPANK

Μα το δώματιο μου ειναι στην ταράτσα.Είναι μεζονέτα το σπίτι και το δώματιο μου ειναι επανώ

----------


## SPANK

Μπερδεύτικα με τον εξοπλισμό παλι.τι να πάρω τελικά?

----------


## SPANK

papashark εδώ ο φίλος με σύμβουλεύει να πάρω DLINK900 + πια ειναι η γνώμη σου μια και θα συνδεθώ σε εσένα?

----------


## papashark

> papashark εδώ ο φίλος με σύμβουλεύει να πάρω DLINK900 + πια ειναι η γνώμη σου μια και θα συνδεθώ σε εσένα?


Μην τον ακούς τον Κώστα, είναι άσχημος σαν τον σκύλο του  ::  

Πάρε αυτό που σου είπα, αφού είσαι κοντά στην κεραία, θα δουλέψει καλύτερα από το 900+.

----------


## viper7gr

Eμεις θα τα πουμε απο κοντα αγαπητε πανο οποτε θα σου ανταποδωσω εκει την φιλοφρονηση  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## SPANK

αρα linksys wrt54gl υπόψιν θα το χρησιμοπιήσω σε windows.έχει καπιο πρόγραμμα για τα win για να δω πόσο δυνατό σήμα εχώ?

----------


## papashark

> αρα linksys wrt54gl υπόψιν θα το χρησιμοπιήσω σε windows.έχει καπιο πρόγραμμα για τα win για να δω πόσο δυνατό σήμα εχώ?


Πόσο μακριά από το σημείο που θα βάλεις την κεραία είναι το μηχάνημα που τρέχει Linux ?

Αν είναι κοντά, θα είναι καλύτερα να βάλεις μια CM9 στο linux σου.

----------


## mbjp

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από SPANK
> 
> papashark εδώ ο φίλος με σύμβουλεύει να πάρω DLINK900 + πια ειναι η γνώμη σου μια και θα συνδεθώ σε εσένα?
> 
> 
> Μην τον ακούς τον Κώστα, είναι άσχημος σαν τον σκύλο του


τι, σκυλος ειναι αυτο στη φωτογραφια;;  ::   ::

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από SPANK
> 
> ...


Όχι, όχι, ο Κώστας είναι, δεν ξέρεις τι βρωμόσκυλο είναι ?

----------


## SPANK

papashark windows θα εχω οχι linux

----------


## vabiris

> αρα linksys wrt54gl υπόψιν θα το χρησιμοπιήσω σε windows.έχει καπιο πρόγραμμα για τα win για να δω πόσο δυνατό σήμα εχώ?


γεια σου και απο μενα μπορεις να χρησιμοποιησεις το netstumbler 
http://www.netstumbler.com/downloads/

----------


## akops76

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από SPANK
> 
> αρα linksys wrt54gl υπόψιν θα το χρησιμοπιήσω σε windows.έχει καπιο πρόγραμμα για τα win για να δω πόσο δυνατό σήμα εχώ?
> 
> 
> γεια σου και απο μενα μπορεις να χρησιμοποιησεις το netstumbler 
> http://www.netstumbler.com/downloads/


Παιδιά , το wrt54gl απο οσο ξέρω(http://www.wrt54gl.com/) είναι εξωτερικό access pont. 

Δεν έχει κάνει με τι OS (windows / linux) τρέχει στο PC. Η συνδεση μεταξύ τους θα είναι ethernet. Συνεπώς , δεν νομίζω οτι μέσα απο το OS(με κάποια εφαρμογή) μπορείς να δει το πόσο δυνατο έχεις. Αν έχει το firmware της σύσκευης μόνο τετοια δυνατότητα(που συνήθως δεν έχουν) ,θα μπορείς να δεις ποιότητα σημάτος.

----------


## SPANK

Καλώς 

Θα πάρω λοιπόν το wrt54gl

----------


## papashark

> Καλώς 
> 
> Θα πάρω λοιπόν το wrt54gl


Ε, ναι...

Άμα είναι να έβαζες την κάρτα στα windblows, καλύτερα το wrt...  ::

----------


## SPANK

Καλημέρα

όταν θα βάζω το πιάτο επάνω αν ταυτόχρονα εχω ενώσει και την WRT54GL
με το πιάτο και στην συνέχεια με ethernet και το laptop μπορώ να με το netstumbler να δω πόσο δυνατό σήμα εχω στον AP405 του papashark?? ώστε αν χρειαστεί να το γυρίσω λίγο πιο δεξιά λίγο πιο αριστερά μέχρι να το βάλω μόνιμα στο κανονικό pc?

----------


## dti

Όχι, το netstumbler δεν δουλεύει με ethernet interfaces.

----------


## johny_sketo

Να κάνω και εγώ μια ερώτηση, επειδή με ενδιαφέρει το θέμα; Αφού το netstumbler δεν αναγνωρίζει ethernet interfaces πως βγαίνουν οι εικόνες που υπάρχουν σε posts σαν το παρακάτω που αναφέρετε σε d-link dwl 900+AP;

http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3666

Ευχαριστώ για τον χρόνο σας και συγνώμη αν αποπροσανατόλισα λίγο την συζήτηση.

----------


## SPANK

Αφού το netstumbler δεν αναγνωρίζει ethernet υπάρχει αλλος τρόπος να δοκιμάζω το πιάτο??

----------


## dti

Για ρύθμιση με οποιοδήποτε dlink κλπ. χρησιμοποιείται laptop και PCMCIA / miniPCI κάρτα που συνδέεται απευθείας με την κεραία.

Δε γνωρίζω αν μπορεί να βοηθήσει στο νέο Linksys το προγραμματάκι που είχε φτιάξει παλιότερα ο Gormir...

----------


## SPANK

μπορούμε να μάθουμε??

----------


## dti

> Αφού το netstumbler δεν αναγνωρίζει ethernet υπάρχει αλλος τρόπος να δοκιμάζω το πιάτο??


Καθαρά κομπογιαννίτικη μέθοδος και με προϋπόθεση οτι έχεις καταχωρήσει σωστά τη θέση σου στο WiND (το ίδιο ισχύει και για το ap που θα συνδεθείς):

Καταχωρείς στο WiND το link σου με το ap σαν ΕΝΕΡΓΟ.
Κάνεις zoom στο WiND όσο πιο πολύ μπορείς και βλέπεις από πού περνά η νοητή ευθεία του link.
Σημαδεύεις με το μπράτσο του πιάτου αυτή την ευθεία.
Εννοείται οτι έχεις ρυθμίσει την κλίση του πιάτου στις 20 μοίρες περίπου προς τα κάτω (οπότε το μπράτσο είναι σχεδόν παράλληλο με το έδαφος).

----------


## SPANK

έχεις να προτίνεις καμία pcmcia για τον laptop μου?
αν είναι να πάρω και μια τέτια για να κάνω το testing

----------


## SPANK

βασικά καλύτερα να πάρω μια pcmcia gia το laptop ώστε να βρω το πιο δυνατό σήμα με το netstumbler η κάποιο αλλο. έχεις να προτίνεις καμία??
αν και το laptop μου εχει wifi αλλα δεν δέχεται κερέα

----------


## SPANK

παράγειλα μια SENAO PCMCIA 2511CD2+ EXT2 MERCURY για τον laptop μου για να μπορέσω να κάνω καλύτερη ρύθμιση για το σήμα μου στον papashark. εκτός απο αυτήν θα πάρω και την linksys για να κάνω την κανονική σύνδεση με το pc

----------


## SPANK

Καλησπέρα

Πήρα τελικά μια Senao NL-2511CD PLUS EXT2 MERCURY (ETSI)
έστησα το πιάτο με poynting link feeder 9dbi και κοιτάει προς προφήτη ηλία στον papashark.
εχω όμωςε τα εξής προβλήματα με την κάρτα,αφού την εγκαταστήσω κανονικά την βρήσκει ktlp 
1) Δεν ανάβει το πράσινο λαμπάκι που έχει κάτω δεξιά στα windows και δεύτερον λέει συνέχεια associating
ειτε με netstumbler ειτε με άλλα προγράματα δεν βρίσκει τίποτα
(απο οτι κατάλαβα ειτε με πιάτο επάνω ειτε χώρις πράσινο θα άναβε απο την στιγμή που μπάινει η καρτούλα μέσα στην PCMCIA )

Θα ήθελα τα φώτα σας

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## SPANK

Μετά απο ένα πρόχειρο scan με το πιάτο σας παραθέτω τα παρακάτω αποτελέσματα απο 405 papashark

----------


## mbjp

συνδεθηκες ή ακομη;

----------


## SPANK

oxi δεν μπορώ να πιάσω καλό σήμα.
και ο papashark είναι στην ευθεία μπροστά μου.θα φωνάξω κάπιον να βοηθήσει.

----------


## papashark

> oxi δεν μπορώ να πιάσω καλό σήμα.
> και ο papashark είναι στην ευθεία μπροστά μου.θα φωνάξω κάπιον να βοηθήσει.


Θα έρθει ο super Γκούφη !


Τα-ντάχ !!!!



Ίσως να μπορώ Κυριακή απογευμα.

Α, και μάλλον λάθος έχεις την καταχώρηση στο wind, σε βγάζει κάπου μεταξύ τερψιθέας και δημοτικού. 

Ακόμα για πες μου, προσπάθησες να συνδεθείς και δεν τα κατάφερες ?

----------


## mbjp

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από SPANK
> 
> oxi δεν μπορώ να πιάσω καλό σήμα.
> και ο papashark είναι στην ευθεία μπροστά μου.θα φωνάξω κάπιον να βοηθήσει.
> 
> 
> Θα έρθει ο super Γκούφη !
> 
> 
> Τα-ντάχ !!!!


φυστικάκι δεν εχει πρώτα;  ::

----------


## SPANK

οεο

Βασικά φεύγω για χανιά σαββατο,οπότε απο δευτέρα πια.θα ανέβω αύριο μια φορά ακόμα να φτιάξω το πιάτο (αν δεν βρέξει). Τελικά η WRT54GL ειναι καλή λύση η να πάρω καμία καρτούλα ??
Για την ώρα θα το λειτουργήσω στο κυριώς μηχάνημα μου μέχρι να φτιάξω το αλλο pc και να βρώ χώρο να το βάλω κιόλας.
Σε αυτό το pc εχω την DSL.

Απλά πείτε μου πια κάρτα προτείνετε  ::

----------


## SPANK

ολοί μου λένε για dlink900+

----------


## papashark

Ότι και να βάλεις θα παίξει εκεί που είσαι.

Το 900+ έχει καλό radio, αλλά κάνει μόνο γι' αυτή την δουλειά.

Το wrt54gl κάνει και για αργότερα για μέσα στο σπίτι.

Οι καρτούλες PCΙ (με προτίμηση cisco 350) είναι ότι καλύτερο γι' αυτή την δουλειά, αλλά σκλαβώνουν έναν Η/Υ να είναι πάντα ανοιχτός για να έχεις δίκτυο πάντα στο σπίτι.

Ανάλογα με το τι σκοπεύεις να κάνεις. Θα γίνεις αύριο μεθαύριο ΒΒ κόμβος ή όχι ? Θα έχεις άλλα πράγματα στο δίκτυο σου όπως dreambox, VoIP, klp ?

δεν υπάρχουν εύκολες απαντήσεις.

----------


## SPANK

Πήρα την DLINK 900+

----------


## SPANK

Ευχαριστώ για την βοήθεια

Φεύγω για χανιά σήμερα.απο βδομμάδα πιστεύω θα συνδεθώ και εγω

----------


## SPANK

Τελικά αποτελέσματα απο netstumbler. TO μόνο που περιμένω ειναι το καλώδιο

----------


## SPANK

Και εδω

----------


## SPANK

Και τέλος

----------


## SPANK

Διορθώθηκε η θέση μου στο wind.Πρεπει να ειναι καλύτερα τώρα

----------


## papashark

Eξήγησε μου κάτι.

Βλέπεις καμιά σημαντική διαφορά μεταξύ των 3 αρχείων που πόσταρες ?

Η' κάποια αξιωσημείωτη αλλαγή με αυτό που είχες ποστάρει πριν από μέρες ?

----------


## SPANK

Θεώρησα σωστό να βάλω και τα 3 αποτελέσματα, διότι σε κάποια παίρνει ip ενω σε κάποια αλλα οχι.Αν δεν έκανα σώστα που τα έβαλα sorry τι να πω.
Τελοσπάντων περιμένω το καλώδιο

----------


## SPANK

Eίμαι έτοιμος για σύνδεση  ::

----------


## SPANK

Πού είσαι βρε papashark να δώσεις ip στον λαό χεχεχεχεχεχ

Εγώ πάντως είμαι έτοιμος

----------


## papashark

10.80.183.40/26 & 10.80.183.41/26

subnet mask : 255.255.255.192 (σε περίπτωση που δεν κατάλαβες τι είναι το /26)

Gateway : 10.80.183.62

DNS : 10.80.183.62

----------


## SPANK

Βασικά εχο ενα πρόβλημα.Όταν βάζω στο dsl router την gateway 
δεν συνεργάζεται με τίποτα με το internet.δηλαδί δεν εχο internet καθόλου

----------


## papashark

Έχεις 2 λύσεις :

1) Σου δίνω ακόμα μία ΙΡ (την .42) και την βάζεις στο dsl router σου. Μετά βάζεις ως gateway την .42 και ανοίγεις το command prompt στα windows (run cmd) και γράφεις το route add 10.0.0.0 mask 255.0.0.0 10.80.183.62 -p 

2) Βάζεις 2 ΙΡ στον υπολογιστή σου, κρατάς το παλιό gateway που είχες, και γράφεις πάλι την προηγούμενη εντολή.

----------


## SPANK

Πρώτα απο ολλα εχο 2 pc
Tο δικό μου και αλλο ένα τα οποία είναι ολα συνδεδεμένα στο switch και το switch στο dsl router μου οπότε έχουν ολα dsl (και η dlink είναι στο switch φυσικά)
εγώ θέλω μόνο το δικό μου pc να είναι στο awmn και internet ταυτόχρονα
το αλλο μόνο στο internet

Στόν router μου oi ρυθμίσεις που εχο κάνει είναι
Address/Mask : 10.80.183.43/26 (έβαλα μέχρι 43 για να μπορώ να και το αλλο pc στο δύκτιο και στο internet που σου είπα
και ορίζω 
Start address :10.80.183.41
End address: 10.80.183.43
Subnet mask:255.255.255.192
Primary DNS: 10.80.183.62 (αυτό που μου έδωσες)
Gateway: 10.80.183.43 (μόνο με αυτή μπορώ να εχω internet την οποία την παίρνει απο το Address/Mask : 10.80.183.43/26 προφανώς που έχω δώσει η όποιο αλλο είχα , με .62 δεν έχω)

Τέλος στα windows st tcp/ip εχω

ip address : 10.80.183.41 
Subnet mask :255.255.255.192
Gateway : 10.80.183.43 (αναγκάστικα για να έχω internet )
Dns server : 10.80.183.62 (αυτό που μου έδωσες)

----------


## papashark

Bάλε Primary DNS την ΙΡ του router σου, και secondary αυτή που σου έδωσα εγώ.

Πάρε και την .44 για να βάλεις και στο άλλο σου PC, και γράψε και στα 2 αυτό που σου είπα στο command prompt

----------


## SPANK

γράφω route add 10.80.183.41/8 mask 255.255.255.192 10.80.183.62 -p
??

γιατι αν γράψω route add 10.0.0.0/8 mask 255.0.0.0 10.80.183.62 -p λέει
route : bad destination address 10.0.0.0/8

----------


## papashark

Ξέχνα το /8  :: 



```
route add 10.0.0.0 mask 255.0.0.0 10.80.183.62 -p
```

----------


## SPANK

το έκανε τώρα τι να κάνω να δω αν ολλα ειναι οκ?

----------


## SPANK

έκανα ενα ping sto 10.80.183.62

C:\Documents and Settings\Spank>ping 10.80.183.62

Pinging 10.80.183.62 with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 10.80.183.62: bytes=32 time=1104ms TTL=64
Reply from 10.80.183.62: bytes=32 time=1016ms TTL=64
Request timed out.
Request timed out.

Ping statistics for 10.80.183.62:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 2, Lost = 2 (50% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 1016ms, Maximum = 1104ms, Average = 1060ms

C:\Documents and Settings\Spank>ping 10.80.183.62

Pinging 10.80.183.62 with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 10.80.183.62: bytes=32 time=574ms TTL=64
Reply from 10.80.183.62: bytes=32 time=558ms TTL=64
Reply from 10.80.183.62: bytes=32 time=467ms TTL=64
Request timed out.

Ping statistics for 10.80.183.62:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 3, Lost = 1 (25% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 467ms, Maximum = 574ms, Average = 533ms

----------


## papashark

Δεν παίζεις καλά, παρότι έχεις πολύ σήμα.

Αυτό μάλλον οφείλεται στο ότι κάποιος παίζει με το ίδιο ssid με τον Προφήτη εδώ και 2-3 μέρες, κάτι που δεν συμβαίνει για πρώτη φορά.

Δυστηχώς μ@λ@κες υπάρχουν πολλοί και παντού...

----------


## SPANK

τώρα 100 % losss

Tι γίνεται τώρα?

----------


## SPANK

τώρα 25 % και μετα 0 %

----------


## SPANK

τώρα 50 % 

Εγω τι να κάνω τώρα υπάρχει καμία λυση??

Βασικά θα πρέπει να βλέπω τα αλλα pc που είναι στο AWMN?

----------


## SPANK

και για να μην γίνει κανένα μπέρδεμα με ip
41 εχει το ένα pc mou
40 exei h dlink
44 εχει το router μου dsl (δεν ξέρω αν επηρεάζει τις ip του awmn)
43 το αλλο pc (δεν ξέρω αν επηρεάζει τις ip του awmn)

και κανονικά το switch μου εχει μια ακόμα κενη που βάζω καμιά φορα το laptop η αλλη συσκευή

----------


## SPANK

έχω problem
tracert 10.74.0.10

1 * * * Request timed out.
2 * * * Request timed out.
3 * * * Request timed out.
4 * * 2811 ms 10.17.122.170
5 648 ms 556 ms * 10.17.122.142
6 * 837 ms 862 ms 10.17.119.205
7 * * * Request timed out.
8 * 629 ms 870 ms 10.19.141.89
9 * * * Request timed out.
10 486 ms * * 10.66.180.254

----------


## SPANK

καμία ιδέα?

----------


## SPANK

Πολλά loss packets  ::   ::   ::   ::  
Ουσιαστικά δεν μπορώ να κάνω τίποτα

----------


## SPANK

timed out και τα μιαλά στα κάγκελα

----------


## papashark

Mάλλον δεν φταις εσύ.

Όπως έγραψα παραπάνω, κάποιος εξυπνάκιας εκπέμπει με το ίδιο ssid με τον Προφήτη, οπότε ότι και να κάνεις, θα έχουμε απίστευτο θόρυβο.

Μόλις καταλάβει τι έκανε και το κατεβάσει θα στρώσει...

----------


## SPANK

Δέν μπορείς να βρείς ποιός είναι?

----------


## SPANK

Άμα δεν το κατεβάσει η δεν καταλάβει τι έκανε τότε τι γίνεται??

----------


## SPANK

Αν δεν το φτιάξει δεν θα μπορώ να συνδεθώ στο δίκτυο??
Γιατί δεν μπορώ να κάνω τίποτα αυτή την στιγμή

----------


## SPANK

Δέν μπορώ να μπώ σε καμία σελίδα του awmn πχ http://wind.awmn/

----------


## papashark

Aν δεν το φτιάξει, απλά δεν γίνεται τίποτα....

----------


## SPANK

Ξενέρωσα τόσος κόπος για το τίποτα ρε γαμώτο.
φένεται πως είμαι γαντέμης.
καλά ρε ποιός είναι αυτος?? δεν μπορούμε να τον βρούμε?

----------


## SPANK

Αυτό όμως το ανοίγει.Είναι το μόνο

http://dc.gaslan.awmn/modules.php?name=Dc_Hub

----------


## SPANK

Σε μερικούς servers στο dc μπαίνει

----------


## papashark

Mήπως έστρωσαν τα Ping ?  ::

----------


## SPANK

Μάλλον

Πάντως σε σελίδα δεν μπαίνει

----------


## papashark

Σε αυτό πρέπει να φταίει κάτι με τον DNS. Δοκίμασε σε 10' που θα κάνω downgrade το routerboard γιατί δεν περνάει το BGP (εγώ περνάω με OSPF και δεν το είχα πάρει χαμπάρι)

----------


## SPANK

ΟΚ

----------


## SPANK

Άνοιξε κανονικά

χεχε Τι παίχτικε?

----------


## SPANK

Ανοίγουν αλλα οχι ολες οι addresses

----------


## SPANK

Αυτή ναι http://www.awmn
αυτή οχι http://www.ftpsearch.awmn/

----------


## smarag

Σιγα σιγά θα ανοίξουν όλα  ::

----------


## SPANK

Τι ακριβώς παίζει?

----------


## SPANK

κάτι γίνεται με τον dns server. Mερικές ανοίγουν μερικές οχι

----------


## SPANK

ξαφνικά πέθανε και το http://www.awmn που έμπαινα

----------


## SPANK

Καλύτερα pings αλλα δεν ανοίγουν οι σελίδες

----------


## smarag

Κάνεις ρεκόρ στα μυνήματα σε λίγο.  ::

----------


## SPANK

Χεχε

Βασικά τι λές να φταίει?? τώρα κατεβάζω κάτι απο dc+ 20 kb/s
Αλλά σελίδες τίποτα

----------


## SPANK

Λοιπόν ανακεφαλεόνουμε

Σελίδες - Δέν ανοίγουν καθόλου
irc - unable to resolve server
Dc+ - 20 kb/s 3 kb/s h kai 0 (και με άτομο που μένει πειραιά 28 kb/s και πέφτει 

Αυτά

----------


## SPANK

κάνω C:\Documents and Settings\Spank> ping irc.cha0s.awmn
Ping request could not find host irc.cha0s.awmn. Please check the name and try a
gain.

----------


## mbjp

εχει προβλημα ο dns = domain name server.
αυτος κανει την αντιστοιχηση μιας ip (πχ 10.24.32.11) με το domain (πχ irc.cha0s.awmn)
δοκιμασε να κανεις ping καποια ip (πχ 10.80.201.225) και δες αποτελεσματα, αν συνεχισει να εχει packetloss κοιταξε το σημα σου, το πιατο σου, τη στοχευση σου, το καλωδιο σου, τις ρυθμισεις σου (παιζεις με μεγιστη ισχυ; ) κλπ 

http://ngia.rootforge.org/content/Tutorials/PlugMeIn/

http://www.awmn.net/?id=quickstart

http://www.awmn.net/?id=awmnlinks

----------


## SPANK

C:\Documents and Settings\Spank>ping 10.80.201.225

Pinging 10.80.201.225 with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 10.80.201.225: bytes=32 time=148ms TTL=57
Reply from 10.80.201.225: bytes=32 time=123ms TTL=57
Reply from 10.80.201.225: bytes=32 time=114ms TTL=57
Reply from 10.80.201.225: bytes=32 time=192ms TTL=57

Ping statistics for 10.80.201.225:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 114ms, Maximum = 192ms, Average = 144ms

----------


## SPANK

C:\Documents and Settings\Spank>ping irc.cha0s.awmn

Pinging nadia.cha0s.awmn [10.26.35.69] with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 10.26.35.69: bytes=32 time=90ms TTL=57
Reply from 10.26.35.69: bytes=32 time=201ms TTL=57
Reply from 10.26.35.69: bytes=32 time=61ms TTL=57
Reply from 10.26.35.69: bytes=32 time=222ms TTL=57

Ping statistics for 10.26.35.69:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 61ms, Maximum = 222ms, Average = 143ms

Όλα φαίνονται οκ

Αλλά Σελίδες δεν ανοίγουν

----------


## mbjp

μηπως εντελως τυχαια εχεις ρυθμισμενο κανενα proxy στον explorer σου;; τι σελιδα πας ακριβως να ανοιξεις; το http://www.awmn; τι μηνυμα σου βγαζει;

----------


## SPANK

οχι δεν έχει proxy.

κάνει opening και μετα the page cannot be displayed

στο irc μπήκε τελικά, και στο dc+ κατεβάζω απο ένα παιδί που είναι πειραιά διλαδί δίπλα μου, απο εκει που κατέβαζε με 77 85 90 kb/s τώρα με 7

----------


## SPANK

C:\Documents and Settings\Spank>ping http://www.awmn
Ping request could not find host http://www.awmn. Please check the name and try
again.

----------


## mbjp

Το οτι ειναι Πειραια δεν σημαινει οτι ειναι διπλα σου, κανε ενα tracert την ip του να δεις ποσα hops ειναι απο εσενα. επισης δωσε ενα ping <ip> -n 50 (θα κανει Ping 50 φορες) και δες εαν εχεις packet loss.. κατα τ'αλλα προφανως το link σου δεν ειναι σταθερο, κοιταξε ξανα τον εξοπλισμο σου και τη στοχευση..

edit: ping χωρις το http:// .........

----------


## SPANK

1 hops είναι.Έκανε αυτός

Τι γίνεται με τις σελίδες όμως

----------


## SPANK

C:\Documents and Settings\Spank>ping http://www.awmn
Ping request could not find host http://www.awmn. Please check the name and try again

----------


## SPANK

dc+ τώρα 340 b/s και ξαφνικά μπορεί να πάει στα 40 kb/s

----------


## vabiris

> Δεν παίζεις καλά, παρότι έχεις πολύ σήμα.
> 
> Αυτό μάλλον οφείλεται στο ότι κάποιος παίζει με το ίδιο ssid με τον Προφήτη εδώ και 2-3 μέρες, κάτι που δεν συμβαίνει για πρώτη φορά.
> 
> Δυστηχώς μ@λ@κες υπάρχουν πολλοί και παντού...


παντως Πανο, οντως χτες ημουν στον παξινο #8048 - πελατη σου και τα πραγματα ειναι χαλια μιλαμε για 1000ms latency και ανω!!!

----------


## vabiris

> dc+ τώρα 340 b/s και ξαφνικά μπορεί να πάει στα 40 kb/s


φιλε στειλε pm και πες μου αν θες να βρεθουμε να σε βοηθησω αν μπορω !
μενω κοντα σου

----------


## mbjp

1) υπαρχει το κουμπακι EDIT που κανεις επεξεργασια στο μηνυμα σου χωρις να χρειαζεται να postαρεις συνεχεια. Ετσι το thread γινεται πιο ευκολα αναγνωσιμο.
2) Διαβασες το πιο πανω μηνυμα; ελεγξες τον εξοπλισμο σου; εκανες ping; Το οτι κατεβαζεις με 40kb τη μια και μετα καθολου παει να πει οτι κατι παιζει με το σημα σου, flappαρει, ανεβοκατεβαινει, πως να στο εξηγησω καλυτερα..Κοιταξες στα logs του router σου εαν κανει connect/disconnect μονο του; Περιμενεις να το βαλεις επανω να παιξει και τελειωσε;; δεν ειναι plug and play, θελει λιγο ψαξιμο και διαβασμα η ολη ιστορια. Οπως λεει και ο Σωτηρης εχουν και αλλοι προβλημα στον Προφητη, οποτε κανε λιγο υπομονη. Στην "αναγκη" υπαρχουν αλλα 2 ΑΡ στην γειτονια σου, κατω απο 300 μετρα αποσταση..

----------


## SPANK

Δέν περίμενα να είναι plug and play, απλά μου κάνει εντύπωση που έχω καλή οπτική επαφή και δεν παίζω καλά. δυστυχώς τα αλλα 2 AP είναι πίσω απο κάτι πολυκατοικίες


Χεχε Με την βροχή που έπεσε στιγμιαία λογικό μάλλον έπεσαν ολα dc Σελίδες ολλα χεχε

----------


## SPANK

Μετά την βροχή δεν πιάνω το 405 papashark

----------


## SPANK

Δυστυχώς μετά απο την βροχή δεν ξαναέπιασα τον 405, δεν ξέρω αν είναι δικό μου πρόβλημα η του προφήτη. Πάντως αύριο θα έρθει ο viper7gr να δεί το πιάτο μου και γενικά ολες τις ρυθμίσεις στο link μου

----------


## SPANK

Τελικά λειτουργεί ο 405?

----------


## papashark

Ναι

Βέβαια τα ping είναι χάλια...

Όλοι έχουν average πάνω από 500, και χαμένα πακέτα...

----------


## SPANK

Eγώ τον είδα τον κόμβο μεν αλλα κάνω ping και βγάζει μόνο timed out
Τον έχασε πάλι

----------


## papashark

Χθες το βράδυ είχε κίνηση σε κάποια στιγμή το ΑΡ, έφτανε και 4.5Mbit.

Σήμερα βλέπω τους χρόνους από τους clients, είναι σε διψήφια νούμερα, κοινώς όχι καλά, αλλά όχι τραγικά.

----------


## SPANK

Μάλιστα

----------


## SPANK

Eγω έχω πρόβλημα με τον dns server,Οι σελίδες δεν ανοίγουν όπως επίσης και το irc

----------


## SPANK

Μπορεί να λυθεί αυτο το πρόβλημα?

----------


## Vigor

> 10.80.183.40/26 & 10.80.183.41/26
> 
> subnet mask : 255.255.255.192 (σε περίπτωση που δεν κατάλαβες τι είναι το /26)
> 
> Gateway : 10.80.183.62
> *
> DNS : 10.80.183.62*


Δοκίμασε τον DNS της ACN: 10.19.143.12

----------


## papashark

Δεν χρειάζετε να πάει τόσο μακριά, ας δοκιμάσει με αυτόν στο επόμενο Hop (καθότι εμείς στο Πειραιά, καμιά φορά κολάμε σε κάτι καταπληκτηκούς κόμβους ποιό βόρεια και δεν φτάνουμε τόσο μακριά.)

Από την άλλη, από πότε *η ACN* έχει DNS server ? Και μετά τσαντίζεστε που το λέμε AltecWMN.....  ::  


Spank : 10.80.195.219 δοκίμασε

----------


## mbjp

εναλλακτικος dns: 10.80.201.225
10 σελιδες, αντε να δουμε ως που θα φτασει αυτο το thread..

----------


## SPANK

Και με τους 2 dns servers λέει opening page και μετά the page cannot be displayed

Το μόνο που λειτουργεί ειναι το dc+ και κατεβάζω με 25 13 5 0 20 kb/s

----------


## vabiris

συγγνωμη για να καταλαβω αν βαλεις στον explorer το http://www.awmn ή το 10.19.143.13 ανοιγει καθολου τη σελιδα και με ποιον τροπο?

----------


## SPANK

Απλά δεν ανοίγει καθόλου,λες και δεν υπάρχει σύνδεση
Όταν έβαλα 10.19.143.13 άνοιξε κατευθείαν αλλα οτιδήποτε βάλω σαν www. είναι λες και είναι νεκρό

----------


## Vigor

edit συνέχεια...

Άρα είναι θέμα DNS... Μήπως να διοργανωνόταν ένα DNS workshop για τους μη κατέχοντες το αντικείμενο?  ::

----------


## vabiris

Επιτελους το μυστηριο λυθηκε !

http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1 ... light=adsl wireless
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php ... light=adsl inet

----------


## SPANK

Βασικά φίλε vabiris το σύνδεσα και στο laptop που δεν εχει ούτε dsl ούτε τίποτα επάνω και πάλι τα ίδια κάνει

Αν γράψω http://10.19.143.13 /forum/viewtopic.php?t=18757&highlight=ads ανοίγει αν και πάρα πολύ αργά

To irc ούτε κουβέντα για να ανοίξει

----------


## papashark

> edit συνέχεια...
> 
> Άρα είναι θέμα DNS... Μήπως να διοργανωνόταν ένα DNS workshop για τους μη κατέχοντες το αντικείμενο?


Μην χάσεις εσύ...

Ξαφνικά από τόσους πελάτες στο ΑΡ μου, ο πρώτος που βρέθηκε να έχει πρόβλημα είναι ο spank, χρησιμοποιοώντας αυτόν που τραβάω και εγώ και μου δουλεύει μια χαρά....



@Spank

Copιαρε ένα ipconfig /all από το PC σου.

----------


## SPANK

Αρά κάποιο πρόβλημα εχω εγώ?? αν είναι να μην σας ζαλίζω άδικα





```
Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

        Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
        Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Marvell Yukon Gigabit Ethernet 10/100/1000Base-T Adapter, Copper RJ-45
        Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-11-2F-F4-AD-A7
        Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
        IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.80.183.41
        Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.192
        Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 10.80.183.44
        DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.80.183.44
                                            10.80.183.62
```

----------


## papashark

Το πρόβλημα σε εσένα είναι, αλλά εδώ είμαστε και για να βρούμε μια λύση (εκτός από το να την λέμε ο ένας στον άλλο).

σβήσε και τους 2 dns και βάλε μόνο τον 10.80.195.219

Κάνε δοκιμή.

Μετά βάλε και τον 10.80.183.44 (προφανώς ο dsl router σου)

Ξανακάνε δοκιμή awmn & Ιντερνετ.

Πες μας αν δουλεύουν όλα καλά.

Aκόμα πες μας ποιον provider έχεις για Ινετ, και τι Modem έχεις.

----------


## SPANK

Δέν δουλεύει σε καμία απο τις 2 περιπτώσεις.

Έχω vivodi μέσω οτε και modem alcatel speedtouch 530

----------


## papashark

Για κάνε ένα ping 10.80.195.219

Εγώ σε βλέπω καλά :



```
Pinging 10.80.183.41 with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 10.80.183.41: bytes=32 time=30ms TTL=125
Reply from 10.80.183.41: bytes=32 time=9ms TTL=125
Reply from 10.80.183.41: bytes=32 time=20ms TTL=125
Reply from 10.80.183.41: bytes=32 time=17ms TTL=125

Ping statistics for 10.80.183.41:
    Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 9ms, Maximum = 30ms, Average = 19ms
```

Οπότε πρέπει να με βλέπεις και εσύ.

Δεν δικαιολογείτε να μην μπορείς να δεις σελίδες.

Μην έχεις κανέναν Proxy, καμιά παράξενη ρύθμιση στον ΙΕ σου ?

----------


## SPANK

C:\Documents and Settings\Spank>ping 10.80.195.219

Pinging 10.80.195.219 with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 10.80.195.219: bytes=32 time=5ms TTL=62
Reply from 10.80.195.219: bytes=32 time=7ms TTL=62
Reply from 10.80.195.219: bytes=32 time=17ms TTL=62
Reply from 10.80.195.219: bytes=32 time=20ms TTL=62

Ping statistics for 10.80.195.219:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss)
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 5ms, Maximum = 20ms, Average = 12ms

Οχι δεν έχω τίποτα,αλλα εγώ το δοκιμάζω και στο laptop πού ειναι τελείως γυμνός και τίποτα.

----------


## papashark

Τελευταία δοκιμή που μπορώ να σου πω είναι να δοκιμάσεις με τον 10.80.195.254 (που είναι ο ίδιος με το 10.80.195.219 απλά είναι η ΙΡ από το IF που χρησιμοποιώ εγώ). Μετά από αυτό δεν έχω τίποτα άλλο να προτείνω...

----------


## SPANK

Οκ οταν αλλάξω dns στην κάρτα μου προφανώς αλλάζω και στην dlink ?

----------


## papashark

όχι, δεν έχει σημασία.

----------


## SPANK

Έκανα ενα ping βγάζει μόνο timed out
Tώρα σε όποιο και να κάνω ping timed out βγάζει
Ούτε irc έχω,λέει cannot resolve server,μόνο dc+ και αυτό καμιά φορά αποσυνδέεται

----------


## nc

"The important thing is not to stop questioning." -Albert Einstein

 ::   ::

----------


## SPANK

Μόνο έτσι μπαίνει στο http://www.awmn αν γράψω http://10.19.143.13/ αλλιώς τίποτα

Χάσαμε τις σελίδες stop  ::   ::

----------


## SPANK

Υπάρχει σοβαρό νομίζω πρόβλημα μας στο link με 405 papashark.
Δοκίμασα να κάνω ping τώρα πάλι και έχω ολο timed out
Φαντάσουμε να μην είχαμε και καλή οπτική επαφή  ::

----------


## papashark

```
	To Station	  	                  From Station	 	
 Packets OK	8515  	                Packets OK	8714  	
 Total Bytes OK	742469  	          Total Bytes OK	744229  	
 Total Errors	553  	               Total Errors	0  	
 Max. Retry Pkts.	553  	 	  	
 Short Retries	6071              	 WEP Errors	0  	
 Long Retries	33444  	 	  	
 	
 «  »    Parent	  [self]	          Next Hop	  [self]	
 Current Rate	2.0 Mb/s  	          Operational Rates	1.0B, 2.0B, 5.5, 11.0 Mb/s  	
 Latest Retries	0 short, 9 long  	 Latest Signal Str.	53%  	
  	
 Hops to Infra.	1  	               Echo Packets	0  	
 Activity Timeout	never  	         Latest Activity	02:16:33
```

Το παραπάνω είναι το πως σε πιάνω, δεν είναι καθόλου άσχημα, αν και δεν έχει καθόλου ένδειξη θορύβου που μπορεί να είναι το πρόβλημα μας, καθότι την στιγμή που μιλάμε οι χρόνοι όλων στο ΑΡ είναι στα 500ms και πάνω, αλλά και το traffic στα 3mbit !

Aπό ότι είπες έβαλες το dlink 900+ για να πέσεις επάνω μου.

Firmware του άλλαξες ? Πιθανόν να μην το γνωρίζεις (και δεν είδα κανέναν από εμάς να στο θύμισε), ότι για να παίξει σωστά χρειάζετε αλλαγή firmware με αυτό που έχει φτιάξει ο Acinonyx

----------


## SPANK

Λοιπόν προτίνεις αλλαγή firmware ??
Το firmware που έχει τώρα είναι το Firmware Version 3.07

----------


## papashark

Δες στο Link που σου έβαλα...


Με έχεις καταστρέψει, έχω γράψει εδώ μέσα περισσότερα μηνύματα από ότι έχω γράψει σε όλο το φόρουμ τις τελευταίες 15 μέρες....  ::

----------


## SPANK

Το είδα το link απλά φοβάμαι να το κάνω διότι αν πάει κάτι στραβά θα χάσω το Dlink.Anyway thanks
Μπορώ να ελπίζω σε θαύμα πλέον  ::

----------


## SPANK

Νομίζω πως κατάλαβα την #@$$#% που έχω κάνει.Δεν ξέρω αν είναι αυτό όμως

Mιά τελευταία ερώτηση προς papashark, απο ip μου έχεις δώσει την 
40 για dlink
41 για το pc μου
Μου έχεις δώσει και την 44 ???

vabiris και mbjp είστε πουθενά online να τα πούμε απο irc ή msn?

----------


## vabiris

ωχ ! για πες

----------


## mbjp

> ωχ ! για πες


μην τον τσιγκλας τωρα γιατι θα φτασουμε τις 20 σελιδες μεχρι το απογευμα  ::

----------


## vabiris

το topic αυτο να μετονομασθει σε "αυξηστε τα post σας" ή "πως να γινετε καρχαριες σε χρονο ρεκορ''  ::

----------


## vabiris

> Νομίζω πως κατάλαβα την #@$$#% που έχω κάνει.Δεν ξέρω αν είναι αυτό όμως
> 
> Mιά τελευτέα ερώτηση προς papashark,απο ip μου έχεις δώσει την 
> 40 για dlink
> 41 για το pc μου
> Μού έχεις δώσει και την 44 ???
> 
> vabiris και mbjp είστε πουθενά online να τα πούμε απο irc η msn?


εγω τουλαχιστον οχι !
ισως το βραδακι msn

----------


## SPANK

[12:20:28] <SPANK> C:\Documents and Settings\Spank>nslookup http://www.awmn
Server: SpeedTouch.lan
Address: 10.80.183.44
*** SpeedTouch.lan can't find http://www.awmn: Non-existent domain

----------


## vabiris

το modem του εχεις δωσει ip του δικτυου? ή που κολλαει τελος παντων?

----------


## papashark

Σου είπα ότι μπορείς να πάρεις από την 41 έως την 44 (ή και την 40, άδεια είναι).

Αυτό που βλέπω είναι ότι πάει στο routerάκι σου να βρει το dns και φυσικά δεν το βρίσκει. Βάλε και εκεί 2ο DNS τον δικό μου...

----------


## SPANK

Το έχω βάλει ρε γαμώτο. Δεν ξέρω τι άλλο να κάνω
Θα κάνω μερικές δοκιμές ακόμα στο laptop που δεν έχει ούτε dsl ούτε τίποτα επάνω

----------


## SPANK

Λοίπον το τελευταίο που έκανα ειναι να βάλω άλλη μια κάρτα δικτύου στο pc εκτός απο την onboard που έχει πλέον την dsl μόνο. πλέον το awmn είναι σε κάρτα δικτύου μόνο του, δεν έχει σχέση με την dsl.
Tώρα πλέον μου κάνει και resolv και ping το http://www.awmn αλλά έχει πολλά lost packets και ακόμα δεν ανοίγει. πλέον θα παίξω μόνο με dns servers


Πάλι τα ίδια και πολλά χαμένα πακέτα

----------


## Vigor

> Το έχω βάλει ρε γαμώτο. Δεν ξέρω τι άλλο να κάνω


Bάλε ως πρώτο DNS έναν AWMNικό, ο οποίος κάνει resolve και Internetικές διευθύνσεις. Για την περιοχή μου (Αμπελόκηπους), ξέρω πως ένας τέτοιος DNS server είναι του Winner, o 10.2.12.70.

Το να βάλεις ως δεύτερο DNS έναν AWMN DNS server, δεν σημαίνει τίποτα. Απ'την στιγμή που η αίτηση για DNS θα πάει πρώτα στον DNS του ISP της DSL σου, αυτός (φυσικά) δεν θα ξέρει να την κάνει resolve.

O δεύτερος DNS server που μπορεί να έχεις βάλει, θα ερωτηθεί ΜΟΝΟ αν δεν μπορεί να πάρει απάντηση (λόγω δικτυακού προβλήματος) στο προκαθορισμένο χρονικό διάστημα από τον πρώτο. Αν η απάντηση του πρώτου DNS server είναι αρνητική (πως δεν ξέρει το την IP που αντιστοιχεί στο domain name που εσύ τον ρωτάς, π.χ. http://www.awmn) τότε ΔΕΝ θα πάει να ρωτήσει τον δεύτερο DNS server που του έχεις ορίσει, γιατί προφανώς έχει πάρει απάντηση (έστω και αρνητική - ότι δεν ξέρει την IP που αντιστοιχεί στο domain name http://www.awmn) από τον πρώτο (internetικό) DNS server. Για αυτό και "δεν σου κάνει resolve" το http://www.awmn, όπως και όλα τα domain names που τελειώνουν σε .awmn, ενώ με την IP τους κατευθείαν τα βρίσκεις - γιατί στην προκειμένη περίπτωση δεν ρωτάς τον DNS!

Πιο λιανά, με συγχωρείς, αλλά δεν μπορώ να τα κάμω.  ::

----------


## SPANK

Oχι πλέον δεν είναι πάνω στην dsl.Tην ξεχνάμε την dsl , είναι στο ιδιο pc με dsl αλλά σε διαφορετική κάρτα δικτύου.
Παλεύει για να το ανοίξει.την μια βγάζει 0 % loss και την άλλη η 25 και τελικά δεν ανοίγει τίποτα.για irc ούτε λόγος

----------


## Vigor

Πετάω τα όπλα μου...  ::

----------


## SPANK

Τελικά ύστερα απο πολλούς dns servers ο δικός σου φαίνεται πως τα πάει καλά με το pc μου  ::   ::   ::  και όλα ανοίξανε κανονικά και irc τα πάντα.Αν και αύριο ειναί ok τότε λύθηκε το problem μάλλον δεν ξέρω πως και τι. θέλω να πω ενα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ σε ολα τα παιδιά για την βοήθεια τους και την υπομονή τους και επίσης και στον πάνο papashark για την φιλοξενία του στον κόμβο του. Χαίρομαι λοιπόν που είμαι και έγω μέλος του δικτύου

----------


## vabiris

μπορεις να στησεις το μηχανακι σου με 1 καρτα δικτυου μονο για awmn χωρις adsl ουτε σε αλλη καρτα ουτε πουθενα? Βαλε τις ip απο τον papashark 1 gateway 1 dns μονο σβησε απο το routing table των win οτι extra route εχεις προσθεσει και δοκιμασε αν παιζεις στο awmn και μετα βλεπουμε!

----------


## SPANK

Ολα οκ πλέον

----------


## vabiris

> Τελικά ύστερα απο πολλούς dns servers ο δικός σου φαίνεται πως τα πάει καλά με το pc μου    και όλα ανοίξανε κανονικά και irc τα πάντα.Αν και αύριο ειναί ok τότε λύθηκε το problem μάλλον δεν ξέρω πως και τι. θέλω να πω ενα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ σε ολα τα παιδιά για την βοήθεια τους και την υπομονή τους και επίσης και στον πάνο papashark για την φιλοξενία του στον κόμβο του. Χαίρομαι λοιπόν που είμαι και έγω μέλος του δικτύου


its alive....... the dns its alive aaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrgh!!!

----------


## SPANK

Ο dns server επέτρεψε.Για ακόμη μια φορά πέθανε.  ::

----------


## anka

Φιλοι η λυση ειναι μια. Κανεις firmware upgrade στο alcatel speedtouch (προφανως εχεις το 530) με το παρακατω firmware (ST510v4_R4.3.2.6 upgrade wizard.exe) και παιρνεις μια δευτερη καρτα δικτυου ethernet για pc. Με το firmware ο alcatel router θα εχει πια range 192.168.1.0-255 με subnet 255.255.255.0. Στην μια καρτα ethernet του PCιου αφηνεις να παρει IP απο τον DHCP του router και στην αλλη βαζεις την AWMN IP, Subnet ,Gateway και DNS (αφου εχεις συνδεσει ολα τα ethernet interfaces στο switch, Dlink-2 PC ethernet cards-ADSL router) και επειτα βαζεις στο start up ενα batch αρχειο που θα τρεχει κατα την εκκινηση του PCiou την εχεις εντολη: 

route add 10.0.0.0 mask 255.0.0.0 AWMNGATEWAY (μετα απο το subnet πατας space και βαζεις την IP του AWMN gateway) 

Ετσι ολα τα request απο το PC σου σε 10 θα εχουν gateway το AWMN 
και ολα τα υπολοιπα τον router σου δηλαδη Internet.

----------


## papashark

1) Eίσαι εκτός θέματος
2) Το 530 δεν χρειάζετε να αλλαξεις firmware για να αλλάξεις ΙΡς
3) Το 530 μπορεί να έχει παραπάνω από ένα subnet  ::

----------

